# New York Mets ticket offer for Select Plus Members



## Afsheen (Aug 10, 2012)

Did any other S+ members get an email this morning titled "New York Mets ticket offer for Select Plus Members"? I clicked the link to sign up, but I got the dreaded "Sorry, something went wrong and we can't register you for this promotion" message.

Dear Afsheen,

For our Select PlusSM members only, Amtrak Guest Rewards® is giving away two pairs of tickets to each of the New York Mets games listed below. And with these premium seats at Citi Field, you won't miss any of the excitement.

If you're free to go to any of the games below, make sure you register for a chance to win.

• New York Mets vs. Atlanta Braves — Friday, Sept. 7, 2012

• New York Mets vs. Atlanta Braves — Sunday, Sept. 9, 2012

• New York Mets vs. Washington Nationals — Tuesday, Sept. 11, 2012

• New York Mets vs. Philadelphia Phillies — Monday, Sept. 17, 2012

• New York Mets vs. Miami Marlins — Saturday, Sept. 22, 2012

• New York Mets vs. Pittsburgh Pirates — Monday, Sept. 24, 2012

• New York Mets vs. Pittsburgh Pirates — Wednesday, Sept. 26, 2012

For your chance to win a pair of tickets, register no later than Friday, August 17, 2012. Should you win, we will send the tickets to the address listed in your member profile, so please ensure that your profile is up-to-date.

Great tickets to Mets baseball—another benefit of Select Plus status.

Thank you for being one of our most valued members.

Sincerely,

Michael Blakey

Senior Director, Loyalty Marketing & CRM


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Aug 10, 2012)

No, I didn't, but AGR knows I'd just root for the Nats!  :lol:


----------



## Afsheen (Aug 10, 2012)

The Davy Crockett said:


> No, I didn't, but AGR knows I'd just root for the Nats!  :lol:


Ha! Well, I was hoping to go and root for the Braves on the 7th or 9th, so maybe that's why they wouldn't let me sign up.


----------



## jb64 (Aug 10, 2012)

Didn't Alan win some tickets a few years ago in a similar promotion? Sounds like fun, wish they extended it to Select members as well.


----------



## amamba (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi Afsheen - The Mr. didn't get one of these promos (he is S+), so maybe it is just for S+ members within a certain radius of NYC.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 10, 2012)

The Davy Crockett said:


> 1344610745[/url]' post='386246']No, I didn't, but AGR knows I'd just root for the Nats!  :lol:


I used to root for the Nationals when they were the Expos in Montreal!


----------



## AlanB (Aug 10, 2012)

Yes, it's a special thing for those within X miles of NYC. And yes, I got a pair of tickets to one game last year. So far however, no invite this time. 

But if you win, it's pretty neat. It's a private box on a special level with all the boxes, no general seating. You even have a special entrance apart from the masses. The box IIRC, seats either 12 or 16. There is an outside seating area, or you can sit inside and watch the game on flat screen TV's. They provide free food & drink, including wine & beer. Your tickets also grant you access to the Acela Club and two other clubs within the stadium. However, if you go to those clubs, the food & drink are not free.


----------



## Afsheen (Aug 16, 2012)

amamba said:


> Hi Afsheen - The Mr. didn't get one of these promos (he is S+), so maybe it is just for S+ members within a certain radius of NYC.


That's kind of what I figured, but I also thought we'd have a fair number of NYC-area S+ members on the board, although maybe I misjudged. Also, since I'm sure everyone has been on pins-and-needles, you'll be happy to know that I emailed AGR and they let me sign up 24 hours later.


----------



## amamba (Aug 16, 2012)

I hope you get to go. That sounds kind of fun.


----------



## Anderson (Aug 18, 2012)

Just wondering, but is the Acela Club actually affiliated with Amtrak?


----------



## PRR 60 (Aug 18, 2012)

Anderson said:


> Just wondering, but is the Acela Club actually affiliated with Amtrak?


Yes. Amtrak is a supporting sponsor at Citi Field. That gets their name on the club plus some other advertising. However, the food and beverage served at the Acela Club is not supplied by Amtrak.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 18, 2012)

PRR 60 said:


> 1345297138[/url]' post='388002']
> 
> 
> Anderson said:
> ...


No Amfood?


----------



## PRR 60 (Aug 18, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> > 1345297138[/url]' post='388002']
> ...


Well, in a way. Aramark is the the caterer for Citi Field, and also is the food supplier for Amtrak.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 18, 2012)

Well the burgers that I had in the suite were better than the one's in Amtrak's cafe cars, but IMHO not quite as good as the one's served in Amtrak's dining cars.

Don't know about the food in the Acela Club, which as noted is indeed affiliated with Amtrak & AGR.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 18, 2012)

Maybe once the new Dining Cars come online, they will park one of the old heritage Diners at the Acela Club!


----------

